# No audio in AIW 9800SE TV Tuner after install



## Toby (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi

After installing ATITool, I lose audio (only) from my 9800SE AIW when using the TV application with a Composite video feed selected (I don't know whether S-Vidoe or Analog Tuner sources sre affected) & have to uninstall & reboot to recover the audio.

Has anyone come across this before or should I log it as a bug report?

Thanks


----------



## schumacher (Oct 14, 2004)

I got another but similar problem...
Now, everytime i play a movie i see small black vertial segments on screen even on tv capture.
It does not happens with games, dvds, benchmark, artifact test etc...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

0.0.22 has a bug which affects aiw tv tuner .. upgrade to 0.0.23 beta


----------



## Toby (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks.

Thats got me sorted

Cheers


----------



## schumacher (Oct 14, 2004)

I am afraid but I didn't had audio problems...
However i downloaded it anyway.
I got a problem concearning videos reproduction.
Help would be appreciated!


----------

